

San Diego Hacker News Meetup 42 (Fri 6/28) - th
http://anyvite.com/rsuzytyrat

======
theyak
I'd have to be social, wouldn't I? _sigh_

------
bennyfreshness
really really wish this wasn't on fridays

~~~
tsmith
Seriously. Why not make this on Tuesdays? Or any other day but Friday?

~~~
th
The Friday meetup is a social one. It's the only meetup I attend that is still
active after 10pm.

We are planning a mid-week meetup a couple weeks from now in downtown. We'll
decide on a date after this week's meetup and post it to the mailing list.
Sign up if you'd like to be notified.

------
jevinskie
How many from Qualcomm? =)

